# Wheel Brightner - IN STOCK NOW!!



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/ProductDetails.asp?ProductID=9129

Not too many bottles - get your order on now!!

Johnny


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

p.s - not posted on other forums... posted here first for you guys....


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

oh, Stock always short on that so ill have 1 pls


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Put me down for one please. I'll be over next week if that's OK, when is best for you.


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

What exactly is wheel brightener?


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

Megs stuff from the Pro range (wheel cleaner).


----------



## RobDom (Oct 26, 2005)

So it's just wheel cleaner ... what makes it so sought after then if it's just wheel cleaner, pretty much all wheel cleaners are the same from all the ones I've tried (P21S, 1z, Poorboy's etc.)???


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Yere but you havent tried wheel brightner have you  , Its highly regarded and thats why its normally out of stock from megs etc . I tried loads of wheel cleaners and this is by far the best i have ever tried ......


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

I can only echo Whizzers comments, I have tried loads of wheel cleaners but not found one as good as wheel brightner.... Not only that but you mix it to the strength you want so in theory 5 litres will make 20 litres, not bad for about £18 less that a £ a litre 

Johnny


----------



## blr123 (Oct 26, 2005)

Yep it's got to be value for money I got a sample from a friend "with a tent"  of mine but when that's finished Johnny I'll be chasing you for more...........not literally ofcourse eh  

Bryan


----------



## Daffy (Dec 15, 2005)

Couldn't wait until tomorrow morning so had a go this evening when I got home.
Mixed up 4:1 as suggested sprayed on waited a minute hosed off. Well bu**er me is it good. Wheels were particularly bad especially the inside edges that you can't really reach by hand from what I could see they look amazing. Best bit was watching all the crud come out from around the wheel nuts and I thought I had cleaned there last week. Seems to shift everything and miles better than that Wonder Wheels I used to use and leaves the wheels with a nicer finish as well. 
Will have a closer inspection tomorrow and maybe another go if I missed a bit but I am confident I won't need to.
Thanks for the recommendation John, top product.


----------



## tosh (Dec 30, 2005)

Is Megs Wheel Brightener recommended for split-rims? I'm using a weak Virosol solution at the moment, but that's due to run out... anyone have any experiences?

--Tosh


----------



## david g (Dec 14, 2005)

I also use virosol,great degreaser at£6 for 5 litres,mixed 4to 1 lasts ages,also great for a tire cleaner.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

virosol is agood degreaser i have some but does not compare to wheel brightner for wheels ...


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

john - stick me down for some and I'll pick up soon. Expect a phone call as well!

Cheers

paul


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

nogrille said:


> john - stick me down for some and I'll pick up soon. Expect a phone call as well!
> 
> Cheers
> 
> paul


Ok Cool


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Hi John,

Could you send out a sample of the wheel brightner in the megs bottle, with a sprayer?

Thanks Tom


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

samples of wheel brightner will be on the ebay store soon.


----------



## Tom1 (Nov 26, 2005)

Cheers, I'll keep a look out.


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Johnny, please can I have a link to your ebay store? Cheers!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

http://search.ebay.co.uk/_W0QQsassZcleanandshiny

link ^


----------



## Spammy (Oct 30, 2005)

Thanks, just bought one


----------

